# Cauliflower steaks.....again...



## Zwiefel (Feb 14, 2015)

I decided to try the sous vide cauliflower steaks agian. Followed Theory/Rick's advice this time on liquid levels, and time/temp. It was excellent advice.

All bagged up...worcestershire, soy sauce, dijon, dried thyme, and beef stock...with a little DTN porn.






Into the waterbath at 185F for 1 hour...





Fresh out of the waterbath...nice color and level of doneness.





A great recipe straight out of ATK. The water cooks the potatoes to done and evaporates off...then the butter provies the crispness to the outside. Very nicely done and consistent.





With some salt and cracked pepper. And a nice grass-fed ribeye and tenderloin in the background





Service! with a quick pickle of french breakfast radish and mirin (two hours in a mason jar at -9 bars). 





I'm definitely pleased with this rendition. Rick's guidance was spot-on. Not bad for a V-Day dinner at home with friends.


----------



## Vesteroid (Feb 14, 2015)

Do you have a chamber vac for doing those with the liquid?


----------



## Zwiefel (Feb 14, 2015)

Vesteroid said:


> Do you have a chamber vac for doing those with the liquid?



Yup. Saved up and debated for about a year...but super happy with the VP-112.


----------



## mise_en_place (Feb 16, 2015)

Very nice work. How delicate would you say the cauliflower was after it came out of the water bath?


----------



## Zwiefel (Feb 16, 2015)

mise_en_place said:


> Very nice work. How delicate would you say the cauliflower was after it came out of the water bath?



Trying to think of a way to articulate it. Will depend on the thickness you chose to a strong degree. for mine, I had no worries about them falling apart. But if I were doing say 50 of these, I'd expect to lose 2-4 of them....which I'd just throw in with the other parts of the cauliflower that you can't make steaks with for pureeing.


----------



## mise_en_place (Feb 16, 2015)

Zwiefel said:


> Trying to think of a way to articulate it. Will depend on the thickness you chose to a strong degree. for mine, I had no worries about them falling apart. But if I were doing say 50 of these, I'd expect to lose 2-4 of them....which I'd just throw in with the other parts of the cauliflower that you can't make steaks with for pureeing.



Thanks. I'm going to give these a try soon and I'll let you know how they turn out.


----------



## daveb (Feb 16, 2015)

I've done this a couple times and my experience is that when cut down the middle, then a 3/4" steak from each side of center, the c steak will be done and robust enough to handle. Granted this yields only 2 steaks per head. The next pair may be robust enough to be used. Any further out and it will be better served as puree or mashed.


----------



## Zwiefel (Feb 16, 2015)

daveb said:


> I've done this a couple times and my experience is that when cut down the middle, then a 3/4" steak from each side of center, the c steak will be done and robust enough to handle. Granted this yields only 2 steaks per head. The next pair may be robust enough to be used. Any further out and it will be better served as puree or mashed.



This. My puree turned out pretty shite though. Next time, I think those bits will just get butter, salt, and thyme....


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 16, 2015)

Boil the veg with heavy cream, whatever seasonings and puree in a vitaprep with a few teaspoons of ultratex8 and a pinch of xanthan.


----------

